
Owners of solar company that caused loss for Buffett are guilty of Ponzi scheme - RickJWagner
https://www.yahoo.com/news/owners-solar-company-caused-loss-233034595.html
======
duxup
There were some good in depth articles out there on this topic.

What I didn't get was how many people there would see statements about what
they were doing and wondering "we aren't producing that much...." when it came
to the actual products.

